# Slow wireless: Intel 4965AGN [solved]

## keba

Hi,

I just finished my new installation on an IBM/Lenovo Thinkpad X61s. I started up my shiny new KDE 4.8, and wanted to go online wirelessly, and well... had problems:

At first, the internet download peaked at ~1MBps, but then it went down to almost 0 KBps, and it stayed there. I have no idea what I can do. The wireless card is an Intel (R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN. iwl4965-ucode-228.61.2.24 is installed, and I'm running kernel 3.1.6 (I had 3.2.1 previously, but that did not work well at all). If you have any idea on where the issue might be or how to fix it, I'd be glad. Thanks in advance.

Keba

PS: The computer is had a Core2Duo, and I'm running a 64bit system, and I installed it with the stage3 from Jan 19th, 2012

----------

## bigbangnet

Did you try with a network wires first ? Wireless tends to be very easy to break when it comes to connection reliability. I also hear (got myself that experience) that IPV6 might influence your connection speed so you might want to deactivate it in your kernel. (I had to change my kernel since every other step even including disabling it wasn't enough)

----------

## keba

Apparently, this card doesn't support 802.11n networking. I found the solution on http://www.unixmen.com/resolve-slow-connexion-when-using-wifi-in-ubuntu-1104-natty-narwhal/, and it works now. This is how:

1) compile iwl4965 as a module

2) add the module iwl4965 to /etc/conf.d/modules

3) create a new file /etc/modprobe.d/iwl4965-disable11n.conf with the following content:

```

options iwl4965 11n_disable=1

```

4) reboot

 Like this, I get speed up to almost 2MBps...

----------

